# PC erkennt ROCCAT MAUS nicht?? DRINGEND HILFE



## Watnloshier (17. September 2013)

Mein PC erkennt die Roccat Kone pure nicht, wenn ich sie einstecke. Gerätetreibersoftware konnte nicht installiert werden oder so ähnlich.

Ich habe die Treiber von der Roccat Seite schon geladen und installiert aber es geht nicht???? Ich kann die Maus nicht bewegen obwohl sie an ist.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. September 2013)

Fehlen dir noch die Mainboard Chipsatz Treiber? Gibt es bei deinem MB seperate USB Treiber?


----------



## loller7 (17. September 2013)

Schonmal an einem anderem PC versucht ?!


----------



## SaPass (17. September 2013)

Hast du es mal mit einem Neustart probiert? Oder einen anderen USB-Port probiert?


----------



## Watnloshier (17. September 2013)

Hilft nicht. Muss ich mich denn erst auf der Roccat seite registrieren? Mit der Registrierungsnummer?


----------



## biosmanager (17. September 2013)

Watnloshier schrieb:


> Hilft nicht. Muss ich mich denn erst auf der Roccat seite registrieren? Mit der Registrierungsnummer?



Nein, die wird auch so erkannt.
Mögliche Ursachen:
Fehlende MB-Treiber/USB-Treiber
Defektes MB / defekte Maus

Probiers mal an anderen Rechnern. Tut sich absolut gar nichts? (Sensor aus. LEDs, etc.)


----------



## HereIsJohnny (18. September 2013)

Alte Maustreiber deinstalliert? Andere USB Ports ausprobieren?


----------



## Westcoast (18. September 2013)

ich musste bei Roccat auch mehrmals die mouse anstecken. ich würde windows hochfahren und verschiedene USB Ports ausprobieren.


----------

